# Ethernet/Internet Problem



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,
my computer has been working and has been connected to my home network since i got it a year ago,
but yesterday, i turned it on and it wouldn't connect to my network and i couldn't browse the internet or even connect to my router (192.168.0.1).
It just keeps timing out and telling me that there is limited or no connectivity.
The router light is blinking, so it is detecting some signal from my computer, and my computer detects when i put an Ethernet cable in, but it only ever has a dark orange light (lit constantly) and a bright orange light (blinking) on the actual Ethernet port.

I have a D-link DIR 615 And I'm not sure if this is connected, but on the router, the second light along (a circle with a triangle in it) has just started blinking, as opposed to always being on.

I plugged the computer directly into the internet modem and it still wont connect. Whenever it's connected to the router, it keeps receiving an IP address different to what the router is meant to assign.

I'm using Windows XP Service Pack 3, All my drivers are installed (to my knowledge), My motherboard is an ASUS ROG STRIKER Formula II.

This is driving me crazy, so ANY help will be very very much appreciated.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 10, 2008)

I once had a mobo where the orange light stayed lit all of the time on the 10/100 port, unfortunately that meant the port was dead and it needed a PCI card.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Ozzman, thanks but I've read in the Motherboard guide that the lights on the Ethernet port in their current configuration mean that its working at 100mbp/s, even though the internet is still not working.


----------



## w2richwood (Sep 10, 2008)

scan for adware spyware
Rich


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 10, 2008)

check the drivers


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 10, 2008)

I scanned for adware and spyware but got nothing. Its a shame because i can't update my spyware/adware programs because i have no internet.

I'll re check drivers on your advice, but i have already installed and re-installed ethernet drivers anyway.

Thanks Heaps Guys


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 10, 2008)

Re-installed drivers to no avail. This is killing me, I have alot of work to do and all of my data is on the other computer.

Any other suggestions at all?


----------



## Silverel (Sep 10, 2008)

I've dealt with this on a couple different occasions. Once I managed to install alternate drivers and it worked. Another time I threw in a PCI ethernet card, and the original onboard started working again. The most recent time I had to replace the onboard with a USB-LAN adapter...

Sounds like its broke.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

sounds like the network card is set to a static IP address or something, possibly due to internet connection sharing messing with things.

You done anything like that recently, prior to the problem?


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 10, 2008)

there's a couple things you didn't mention doing. First, did you unplug your router for 30 seconds and let it restart? Same with the modem. And have you consoled into your router? I mean \\192.168.0.1 in an explorer window. Check to see if any settings are messed up. Try another computer in the same port to make sure it's not the router. If the router's fine, check the NIC on your computer. Go to (my network places)>network connections>and right click local area connection, hit properties. Go to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP config) and check to see if the connection is set to "obtain IP address automatically". If it is, you can try a manual IP. Give it 192.168.0.2 and a subnet of 255.255.255.0 and gateway of 192.168.0.1. If a DNS connection is needed type in 192.168.0.1 too, but I think you can keep it at "obtain automatically". Then set the router manually to accept that IP through that \\192.168.0.1 with the same settings (same subnet, and tell it your computer's 0.2 IP) thing I told you about in explorer (or IE).

Also the IP of your router seems weird, I recall 0 being for loopback addresses. Are you sure it's not 192.168.1.1? If it is 1.1, just change all the numbers I gave you to 1.# (whatever number I said). If it is 0, you might want to change your router's IP to 1.1 too.

Do you have a wifi connection? You can try and connect through wifi too. You need to set up the wireless connection through your router and then search for it on your computer and connect. If none of those things work you can PM me or keep asking, I'll get you running again.

Hope that helped


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 10, 2008)

My router before last often needed turning off for 5 mins and then turning back on, to regain connection. (thankfully I spent a bit more on the latest one and it can be on 24/7  )

Only other thing I have thought of trying is a different ethernet cable, the amount of times I have thought HW or SW was an issue when all its was, was a cable.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

with networking i was taught to always try hardware before software. try another cable, try another modem, try another network card. Its not too hard if you have two systems to narrow it down.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think AMDCam has hit it on the head.You first need to try his suggestions before going any further.

For an easy to follow guide for trouble shooting then check this out.

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/troubleshoot_internet.htm


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

oh i'll just add one thing AMDcam had wrong, routers can and do use 192.168.0.1 as an address, thats actually rather common. All my routers use that as a default IP. (0's are only reserved on the last octet, not the first 3)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh i'll just add one thing AMDcam had wrong, routers can and do use 192.168.0.1 as an address, thats actually rather common. All my routers use that as a default IP. (0's are only reserved on the last octet, not the first 3)



He's right y'know.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 10, 2008)

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!
Problem solved, The Ethernet cable is screwed, I'll have to pick another one up tomorrow and wire it under the house.
Its a shame, i only bought this cable 3 months ago.
Ah, im relieved that its just an ethernet cable.
Once again, thanks a million, you guys are all amazing.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamingsupernova said:


> THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!
> Problem solved, The Ethernet cable is screwed, I'll have to pick another one up tomorrow and wire it under the house.
> Its a shame, i only bought this cable 3 months ago.
> Ah, im relieved that its just an ethernet cable.
> Once again, thanks a million, you guys are all amazing.



Thought the cable might be worth a shot. 
Same sort of thing happened to my printer/scanner. It would randomly say USB device not recognized, swapped out the cable and it was fixed!. Same thing with what appeared to be dodgy drives in the past.

Glad you got it fixed!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah we've all got a million stories of looking at all these technical problems only to find out a broken (or never plugged in at all) cable to be the cause of all our woes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 10, 2008)

Reminds me of one our customers that rang up for us to fix _her_ Internet. 

She explained that "Internet Explorer thingy" didn't work and shouldn't get on Facebook. As all good technicians we asked if everything was plugged in and she replied with, "what the phone cable?"

Hmmm.... 

Glad you've sorted your issue Flamingsupernova!


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool about the 0.1 thing, I wasn't sure if that was possible or not. And I can't believe I didn't say check the cable. I'm a networking guy and we deal with these problem a billion times a day, checking the cable and ports is just instinct now I guess. But we also make the cables ourselves so that's a big thing, human error is a much bigger factor when you wire cable yourself as opposed to buying it in a store.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 11, 2008)

Picked up the Ethernet cable today, I'll get under the house tomorrow and fix it all up. I might put a couple of cables down there in case one of them dies again hehe. Might even give that NVIDIA DualNet technology thingo a go, even though I've heard its a bit dodgy.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

dual net... NIC teaming? if its the thing that claims to link two cables/network cards together for higher speeds, dont bother it seriously is useless. you need it on both systems (the ones sending and receiving) for it to make a difference.


----------

